# 1994 antifreeze spraying out behind engine



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

I have an antifreeze leak behind the engine, right below the air intake on the left side. It looks to be a metal pipe that has rusted and now showing a pen size hole thats constantly spraying out antifreeze. I've looked online how to get to it, it requires that I take out the air intake, but before I do the job I'm wanting to find out what the piece is so I can order the part from nissan or wherever else I can find it. Does anyone know what the pipe is behind the engine, under the left side of the air intake, that has antifreeze running through it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A picture would be worth a thousand words if you can post one. Below are some links to Nissan part diagrams; perhaps you can identify the part from one of them:

Intake manifold:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/parts-list/1994-nissan-altima/manifold.html?Diagram=140_A001

Water hose and piping:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/parts-list/1994-nissan-altima/water-hose-piping.html

Water pump and crossover pipe:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/parts-list/1994-nissan-altima/water-pump-cooling-fan-thermostat.html


----------



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> A picture would be worth a thousand words if you can post one. Below are some links to Nissan part diagrams; perhaps you can identify the part from one of them:
> 
> Intake manifold:
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much for the links to the diagrams! I actually have found a picture online from another forum that shows what I think to be the pipe that is leaking, I'm not really sure though, it's extremely hard to get a camera in the spot or to see where the leak is coming from. I'll have to buy one of those long mirrors to check it.







I think its the metal piece thats just left of the white arrow pointing to the hose, it looks like its connected to the air intake, which is making me wonder if I'm going to have to get a complete new air intake, or maybe it just looks like its connected by the picture. I'm pretty sure its the metal piece though. Would anyone happen to know what that piece is?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe the pipe you are referring to is the part listed as "not for sale" in the part diagram of the intake manifold, meaning it's sold as part of the manifold. You might be able to locate a used one in the salvage yards; it would have to be from a U13 Altima, though, because the went from triangular to oval intake ports when the L30 Altima came out in '98.


----------



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> I believe the pipe you are referring to is the part listed as "not for sale" in the part diagram of the intake manifold, meaning it's sold as part of the manifold. You might be able to locate a used one in the salvage yards; it would have to be from a U13 Altima, though, because the went from triangular to oval intake ports when the L30 Altima came out in '98.


Ok Earlier I was being lazy and should have drawn my own circle, because I'm not 100% sure we're talking about the same part. so here's the picture again, but this time I made a red circle over the part I believe to be leaking







It's the small metal L shape pipe, that has a hose connected to it. I', not sure if the hose or metal piece is leaking, it's been a long time I've looked at it and it's in a hard spot to see, I'm going to try and stick my cell phone down there with the flash on to get a picture so we can all see it better, I also plan on buying one of those extendable mirrors so I can get a better look. If it's the hose, where can I get that hose? It looks to be a shaped hose and I believe from another post I read someone said they tried using a straight hose but they couldn't do it.

If the hole is at the metal piece, on the side where the rubber hose meats the metal, wouldn't it be possible that I take the rubber hose and slide it over the hole, further down the metal pipe, then fasten it down with one of those metal clamps you can tighten with a screw driver? Do you think the hose would be big enough or have enough extra line?

If the hole is at the top part of the L shape metal pipe, then I'll definitely have to get a new one, unless maybe there's a way to get it welded? I'm not sure what kind of metal it is made out of and I think there's certain metals you cant weld, right? So are you thinking it's connected to the intake manifold? I'm not sure if its actually connected to it, I'm hoping its not, but I could be wrong. If it's not connected to the intake manifold, can I order that metal piece separate or do I need to go to the junkyard and get one off another nissan altima within the range of 1993-1997?

I really appreciate your help, this has been an ongoing problem for months and I'm tired of constantly refilling my radiator.

Do you own a nissan altima yourself or have you just worked on the vehicle in the past? I'd love to hear about the peoples backgrounds on this site and learn as much as I can from all of you, thanks again.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The pipe certainly does look like the one that SMJ pointed out in that parts diagram. It's most likely a non-removable press fit into the intake manifold. The two hoses seem to be available from a Nissan dealer; the pipe is not. If one of the hoses is leaking, that's an easy fix; replace both of them. If the pipe has a pin hole, then it can be welded up. It's a steel pipe that's cadmium plated.


----------



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

rogoman said:


> The pipe certainly does look like the one that SMJ pointed out in that parts diagram. It's most likely a non-removable press fit into the intake manifold. The two hoses seem to be available from a Nissan dealer; the pipe is not. If one of the hoses is leaking, that's an easy fix; replace both of them. If the pipe has a pin hole, then it can be welded up. It's a steel pipe that's cadmium plated.


He linked 3 different links, which link and what is the part called? Even though it's not available, I'd still like to know what the part is, because I'm almost certain it's the metal piece. Just to make sure, I might order the hoses as well. Which link were the hoses and what were the names?

Can I go to any machine shop and have them weld the small hole? Do you guys think I'll have to make an appointment, or can I just hand them $20 to patch a small hole? It should only take a second.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First determine that it's the pipe that's got the hole. It may just be that one of the hoses has a crack it it.

This is the link we're referring to: https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/parts-list/1994-nissan-altima/water-hose-piping.html

Take the manifold to a good welding shop, not a machine shop, and have them weld up the hole with either an oxygen-acetylene gas flame torch or a MIG (Gaseous Metal Arc Welding torch).


----------

